# Lots of New Pictures!



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some pictures I took today.
Rosie:








Shadow:
















Here is all three of them:








Here is Splash and Shadow:








[marq=right]MORE COMING[/marq]


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Teddy:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Aww! They look so fluffy! What was their reaction to the snow? And does Teddy get along with the goats? : )


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww so beautiful!!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Aw sooo cute....teddy sure is looking more grown up isn't he? Not the huge footed rolly polly fluffball anymore. He is looking more like a shepard, and his ears are starting to go up!
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I reallly like your little Rosie... she is very cute!

They all look great!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

AWWW.... They are all so cute!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 
Crissa, the goats don't really like the snow that much. They will come out in it if I dangle the grain bucket, though. 
Teddy is a little afraid of the goats. Rosie already showed him who was boss.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Lyric and Heidi are mad at me, they think it's my fault that it's so cold! :roll: They are giving me the "cold" shoulder, pardon the pun. And it's probably a good thing that Rosie showed Teddy who's boss, maybe he'll remember when he's older! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Teddy is certainly growing fast! All your goaties are cute and I am certainly biased on Rosie! She is one cute pygmy!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh my Teddy is getting big! What a change since the last pics I saw of him. He's bigger, certainly, but his face also looks older and his build is getting more muscular and strong looking instead of cute and round. Do your nubies ears get chilly? They look great, as usual. You have a knack for getting pics of Rosie's toung sticking out :wink: too cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

shadow and Splash are growing up so nicely! 

I love seeing pictures of them.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Adorable critters. Great shots too . I'm definitely not jealous of the snow .


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! 
All of the goats shake and for the most part stay in the barn, especially today because everything is covered in ice from all the freezing rain we got.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awwww!! Shadow reminds me so much of Pixie . They are all so cute!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. Shadow does look a lot like Pixie.


----------

